# Smoke in MN2



## smoke in mn2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi, another "newbie" to smokin'. This one from MN! (real name's Nancy)

Greetings :) I've been grilling for years and have always wanted to learn how to do smoking. So after seeing a show on TV about the different methods of smoking and seeing how in one they used a wooden box for a smoker, I had to try it!  I decided it would be cheaper to build one out of wood then to buy one. So off went to Home Depot. I got it made, using electric hot plates for my heat source. I was wrong about the "cheaper" part! After all the time, work and cost, I think it would have been cheaper to just go buy one. But then what fun is there in that? This way I got bragging rights!

I must say I was surprised at how well it worked. (didn't burn the garage down or anything!) Of course I had to do ribs first. I had trouble getting the temp where I wanted it, so after about 4 or 5 hours of smoking I wrapped them in foil and finished them in the oven. WOW! Fall of the bone fantastic! Next I did a pork picnic roast to use for pulled pork. Same problem with the temp, although it was a little better, but still had to finish in the oven to get the internal temp to 200 degrees.

That is when I discovered this web site! AWESOME! After reading lots of blogs and articles, I learnt about "heat sinks" and the roll the water pan plays.

Next I did a turkey. It was bigger then recamended so I cut it in half and  brined it over night. I filled a 2 qt pan with small rocks and wrapped it in foil. Then I took a 8" round foil pan and put water in and set it on top of the pan of rocks. (first 2 times I had the water pan directly on the heat and it boiled off right away) Turned on the heat and in about 30 or 40 min I had heat at 220. I also put the turkey in the oven FIRST at 350 for 30 min to take the chill off it. My temp stayed pretty steady between 220 and 240 the whole time till turkey reached 170 internal heat. Results? A very moist and flavorful smoked turkey.

I'm hooked! Thank you "Smoking-Meat". You have become my new favorite web site. :-))

Can't wait to smoke again!


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Nancy, glad you joined the SMF family

This is the best "smoking site" on the net!

           
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   *to SMF*


----------



## roller (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome aboard Nancy...


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome aboard! do you have pictures of your smoker build?


----------



## venture (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Nancy!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF Family...We are proud to claim, " Some of the Best Lady Smoker's in the World " as part of our Q Crew!...JJ


----------



## stovebolt (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Nancy. It's good to hear someone be so enthusiastic. I'm sure you will be making 

top quality Q in no time. Every mistake teaches you something and it usually still tastes pretty good.

  Chuck


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome Nancy,good bunch here and lots of knowledge-from experience- and always some great views that will make your mouth water.

Have fun and interject anytime you feel like it,input is good.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  

Have fun...

Stan    aka    oldschool


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## michael ark (Nov 9, 2011)

How about a picture of you build.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome to SMF Nancy. Always good to have a new "lady smoker" on board.

There is plenty to learn on this forum and a whole bunch of nice folks to help

along the way.

Qview is a must... lol

Again, welcome.

Mike


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 9, 2011)

First off welcome Nancy to SMF. You'll like this place for there are alot of folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. You will find alot of good recipes and techniques here also. so with all that said:

Welcome to your new Addiction


----------



## denny74 (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome Nancy. Where abouts in MN are you? Im near St.Cloud.


----------



## smoke in mn2 (Nov 12, 2011)

Burnsville, MSP sub


----------



## jjwdiver (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Nancy (from a former Minnesotan).  Tons of info and before you know it you'll be smokin' up a storm even in the dead of winter!!  

John


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451


----------



## frosty (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome to SMF Nancy!! Lots of good help should you ever need it! Friendly people, lots of info. Enjoy and good luck!  Pretty impressive to build you own.  You might be able to teach some of the guys (me) a thing or three.  Have fun!


----------



## smoke in mn2 (Nov 13, 2011)

This is my "Smoke Box"! Pretty primitive, but surprisingly, it seems to work like a charm! The small door at the bottom is to access the heat controls.







The whole front opens to access the smoking chamber, wood chip pan, heat sink and water pan. Adjustable air vents

on both sides. One side they are up high and on the other side they are down low. I use digital thermometers for chamber

air temp and for internal meat temp.







The box is big enough for 2 slabs of ribs, a lg pork shoulder roast, or a large turkey. Aprox. 27 wide x 24 high x 16 deep


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## jjwdiver (Nov 15, 2011)

please tell me that the other side of the box doesnt have just 1 hole in the middle, lol!   Nice setup Nancy!

John


----------



## smoke in mn2 (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL!!! That would be funny, one big one!!

No it also has two only down lower so air will circulate better.


----------

